# RBR after HR2x freeze, stuck forever on "Rebuilding scheduler list"



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Had to do a second RBR which completed successfully... maybe because a second RBR within 30 minutes flushes the guide cache.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

had 3 which were fast and 1 took 5 minutes. one that took longest for me also had most sl's on it.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> had 3 which were fast and 1 took 5 minutes. one that took longest for me also had most sl's on it.


I let two HR2xs go for at least 10, maybe 15 minutes on the "rebuilding scheduler" step before I did another RBR. They both then finished the rebuilding scheduler step in a minute or two, which seems to be normal lately... it never used to take more than 10-20 seconds.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah thats not right


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the thread on the problem: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178863


----------

